# forza 3 wheel



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

Am looking at the microsoft wheel and pedals at the moment, anybody got them to give me an honest opinion.

Cheers


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

I've got one mate, had it a few months

At first i found it tricky to get used to with the feedback feeling propper wierd, but now im used to it i think its awesome.

You can feel a hell of a lot more of what the car is doing ie you can feel when the tyres are losing grip around the corners, much easier to get smoother lines and drifting is way better.

I would definately recommend it if you play it alot :thumb:


----------



## arcdef (Apr 17, 2008)

Its very good, however a mate of mine said he couldn't get one from anywhere in the UK for around 6 weeks and has ordered one from Hong Kong??? I may be wrong though.


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Aye that was when Forza 3 first came out. Couldnt get one for love nor money. They are back now though.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

Well only just started to play it tbh, alfas up to level 2 and have a fiat 500 :blush:


----------

